
Most coworking spaces don't make money; how they can adapt to survive - ZeljkoS
https://levels.io/coworking-space-economics/
======
valuearb
It's a poor article, with a few questionable points of data interspersed with
padding.

But I'll say that I've looked into co-working spaces and what the author said
about being productive for a few days and then it's jibber jabber all day is
what i expect and why I've not pulled the trigger.

I like the idea of networking and meeting people, and working in a work
environment instead of my bedroom. But at some point I need privacy and
limited distractions for most of the day. A co-working space where I can put
walls around my desk when needed is what I really want.

------
na85
Really a poor article all around. I'm reminded of that TEDx talk from a few
years ago where the guy attempted to showcase some kind of fancy quantum
physics with interesting-looking spirals but ended up saying absolutely
nothing.

The conclusions seem to be drawn from:

A) a single Google search of questionable repute

B) the author's posterior

------
andriesm
I can never have the time back.

------
antigirl
Is that a buzz feed article? #images #randomConclusions

